# 11 Seattle to lax 12/21-12/12/22



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

Had a nice breakfast. Seattle water front Marriott is excellent. We will be leaving for station soon. It is raining and gray.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

Arrived at king street. This station needs work. I'm first in line for sleeper check in.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

Was the first to check in for sleepers. Conductor was pleasant. Did not mind that I was waiting by the podium when he got there.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

Just heard announcement that we will be delayed leaving until 10:30. My dad heard the earlier announcement whitch mentioned something about switching a car off of 7. 7 is due in at 1008. So I don't believe we will leave before 11.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

According to dad, a coach on 11 was bad ordered and they will take one off of 7


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ok. Mystery is solved. It was the baggage car that was bad ordered. I did my consist watch and found out when I went to get the engine numbers. The consist is the same as on 14 yesterdy. The line numbers on the sleepers are different though. Here are the details:

 11

 82

87

116

baggage to named later

Transition 39032  1140

32072 1132 room 9 me room 6 dad    

32063 1131

32042 11130

Ppc 39975 willamette valley

Diner 38066

Sightseer 33033

34059

34508

34094

34014


----------



## Neil_M (Dec 21, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> Ok. Mystery is solved. It was the baggage car that was bad ordered. I did my consist watch and found out when I went to get the engine numbers. The consist is the same as on 14 yesterdy. The line numbers on the sleepers are different though. Here are the details:
> 11
> 
> 82
> ...


4 locos on the front?


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

Oops. If you see the numbers you'll noticed I messed up copying and pasting my consists.

7 arrived. The missing baggage car will be replaced by 1759. I saw it as 7 rolled by


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

Almost 30 minutes later . . . No activity by the baggage car on 7. Announcement just stAted that we are in process of working on it. Oh well. Another day on the railroad

I'm not complaining. I could be at work . . .


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

Head end power is off, and 11's engines pull away.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

They were loading it. Forgot about that little detail. So a little more efficient than what I described. Were gonna leave about 1:45 late though.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

Head end power is back on. Waiting on the brake test.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

High ball Seattle 2:04 late.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

Double stop at Tacoma. A brief look at the timetable she we can make up 40 minutes by Klamath falls.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

Departing Olympia at 1:23 2:02 late. Sitting down for lunch in the ppc. We are both having the Italian sandwich.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

Lunch in ppc was good nice change of pace from diner.

We are in centralia. Were delayed breifly at wabash interlocking waiting for freight traffic


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

Double spot in Kelso Longview. Sleepers then coaches.

Departed 2:40 2 hours 11 minutes late.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

Departed Vancouver 3:24 pm

2:16 late


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

Arriving Portland 3:43 pm. 1:54 minutes now


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

14 is departing as we depart. It was almost a simultaneous departure. Not much time made up in Portland. We departed at 4:21 which is1 hour 54 minutes late.

Spoke too soon. We stopped before clearing the stAtion to fuel the engines.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

Actually departed at 4:32 which makes us 2 hours 5 minutes late.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

I have to give my props to this crew!!!! Dad and I were sitting on the ppc when the announcement came that passengers would have to leave the ppc When the wine tasting started. Having read posts about this, I was not surprised. My dad did not want to leave. Only a few people came (4) so we just sat and looked out the window. We were at the extreme opposite end in the swivel chairs. The attendant made several pointed announcements and stared at us. We eventually left. I did not want a confrontation. The attendant in our sleeper saw us coming back and asked why we were kicked out. I shrugged my shoulders. He went and asked ppc attendant to let us stay. He told us no. I stated that I would follow his directions, but would write a letter to Amtrak. We left for good.

My dad complained to the asistant conductor who agreed that this was uncalled for. We cooled our heels in our rooms. After 45 minutes we checked with the sleeper attendant to see if the wine tasting was over. He told us it was. He mentioned that he had taken the initiative to speak to the LSA about the ppc attendant. I have never seen Amtrak crew members advocate on the behalf of other passengers about another crew member. I thought this was outstanding


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

This attendant wanted the conducor to ban us from the ppc because I told him I was going to write a letter to Amtrak. The conductor talked with us. I pointed out we were not drunk and there was no profanity. I also pointed out that we went out of our way to comply. I explained the details mentioned above. Additionally that I asked an

if the wine tasting was over. The conductor pointed out we should have asked the ppc attendant. I explained that I was trying to avoid confrontation. The conductor and asstant conductor were very professional. They listened to us and in the end we "shook and made up".


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 21, 2009)

Now we are backing up after a ling wait in Eugene. Unfortunate scanner is in the room. We sat for 24 minutes. Now we are 2:15 late


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> Now we are backing up after a ling wait in Eugene. Unfortunate scanner is in the room. We sat for 24 minutes. Now we are 2:15 late


That should give Whooz and Chuljin time to cook something up as you go by.


----------



## BeckysBarn (Dec 21, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> I have to give my props to this crew!!!! Dad and I were sitting on the ppc when the announcement came that passengers would have to leave the ppc When the wine tasting started. Having read posts about this, I was not surprised. My dad did not want to leave. Only a few people came (4) so we just sat and looked out the window. We were at the extreme opposite end in the swivel chairs. The attendant made several pointed announcements and stared at us. We eventually left. I did not want a confrontation. The attendant in our sleeper saw us coming back and asked why we were kicked out. I shrugged my shoulders. He went and asked ppc attendant to let us stay. He told us no. I stated that I would follow his directions, but would write a letter to Amtrak. We left for good.
> My dad complained to the asistant conductor who agreed that this was uncalled for. We cooled our heels in our rooms. After 45 minutes we checked with the sleeper attendant to see if the wine tasting was over. He told us it was. He mentioned that he had taken the initiative to speak to the LSA about the ppc attendant. I have never seen Amtrak crew members advocate on the behalf of other passengers about another crew member. I thought this was outstanding


Last month, when Michelle was the PPC attendant, she made the announcement about leaving the PPC. Not everyone left. When it became clear that there was enough room at the tables for those participating in the wine tasting, no further announcements were made. Those sitting in the chairs were permitted to stay.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 22, 2009)

Departed klamath falls. 2:18 late.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 22, 2009)

We arrived Sacramento at 7:32 am. If we cut down the dwell time to 30 minutes we would only be 90 minutes late. Just finished a nice breakfast in the diner.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 22, 2009)

Departed sacremento 89 minutes late. Not bad


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 22, 2009)

Stopped in Davis, and police just got on. There are several more bigshots and tsa guys on platform

we started to move before anything happened


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 22, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> Steve4031 said:
> 
> 
> > Now we are backing up after a ling wait in Eugene. Unfortunate scanner is in the room. We sat for 24 minutes. Now we are 2:15 late
> ...


Chuljin better hurry - as he now lives in the Phoenix area! :lol: (No more daily - or otherwise - commutes on Amtrak!  )


----------



## Phila 30th St (Dec 22, 2009)

When I rode 14 in October there were no PPC annoucements about vacating the car if you weren't doing the wine tasting. This was on both days of the trip. I'm sorry you had that experience...thanks for all the updates!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 22, 2009)

When I rode the CS, I forget which way it was but the 1st day, they made the announcement for everyone who didn't have a ticket to leave the PPC. (Now that I think better  it must have been #11.) I had a ticket so I stayed, but others left. On the 2nd day, they *ASKED* those without a ticket to leave. I did not have a ticket, and was in the swivel seats and stayed. I had no problems!

Maybe it's that one attendant. (If the wine tasting was full, and they needed the seat, I would have left with no problem!)


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 22, 2009)

We are sitting at jack London square. I guess there is a lot of station work here. We are now about 1:30 late. An imrovement from yesterday.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 22, 2009)

Departed San Jose 1:28 late


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 22, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve4031 said:
> ...


OOP's there is another senior moment, I knew he moved, just forgot, so that leaves it up to Whooz to make a commotion. He is good at that. :lol:

And Steve I am not sure what time you reach the ocean today but if you look real hard, and see Diamond Head, I will be on he other side of it from You. 

Aloha

Eric

BTW: Green and Red bikini's seem to be popular today, I wonder Why?


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 22, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > GG-1 said:
> ...


We just left paso robles at 3:10. We are 1:30 late bit there is 40 minutes padding into San Luis obisbo.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 22, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> BTW: Green and Red bikini's seem to be popular today, I wonder Why?


Are you wearing one? That would be *SOME* sight! :lol:


----------



## GG-1 (Dec 22, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> GG-1 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW: Green and Red bikini's seem to be popular today, I wonder Why?
> ...


Aloha

No it would give me a heart attack, let alone anyone else, I am under a tree in Basic Theater Black.

I am not sure when, but we will be kicked off the beach, where I am at for the Presidents Arrival, whenever that is. With Today's wind he will pass about 1000 feet away.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 22, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> I am not sure when, but we will be kicked off the beach, where I am at for the Presidents Arrival, whenever that is. With Today's wind he will pass about 1000 feet away.


You're quite safe on the beach. The President isn't arriving today, he's staying in DC until Christmas Eve and the vote on health care is done.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 22, 2009)

Departed Santa Barbara at 6:57. Predicting on time arrival for lax.


----------



## leemell (Dec 22, 2009)

Steve4031 said:


> Departed Santa Barbara at 6:57. Predicting on time arrival for lax.


That is because 11 has about 35 minutes of buffer in the schedule between VNC and LAX, actual travel time is about 25 minutes and you are about 39 minutes late.


----------



## Steve4031 (Dec 23, 2009)

Arrived 9:20. Not bad. Made most of the 2 hours. The crew was outstanding. I'll write a full report when I get home. Merry Christmas


----------

